# Where is the Aux jack?



## optical serenity (Jan 17, 2010)

We have a Nissan Murano, '09 with the sat radio. SL model.

I can't seem to find the aux jack. I've looked all through the car, and through the manual, and searched online.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

according to the manual you should have more than one aux input, they show them on the lower right corner of the audio system controls. There is another on the outside of the passer seat, close to the top.

I can send you the diagrams or you can find them in the pdf manual by search for aux.

http://www.nissanusa.com/pdf/techpubs/murano/2009/2009-Nissan-Murano.pdf

Pgs: 0-6 & 4-39 


I have also seen indash aux on most and rear seat aux in (in the consle) on reccent models.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

the 09 does have rear seat aux also, see page 4-48


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

It depends on what options your model was equipped with. But, check the back of the center console.


----------

